# Hiromoto Rehandle + Performance Package



## ThEoRy (Oct 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;3loKz9cTyto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3loKz9cTyto&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 1, 2013)

Beauty Rick and Dave!


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 1, 2013)

great looking knife! is there a reason that dave only does hiromoto AS? and where is the best place to pick up the stock hiromoto AS?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 1, 2013)

JCK is a good spot.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 2, 2013)

Snazzy! I really like the handle too, nice work. Does the thinning go all the way up to the spine or is it just BTE?

Also, I tried to skip forward to the part where you go all wub-wub-wub berserker on a pile of prep, but I couldn't find it. Must be in another video that you forgot to post...


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 2, 2013)

Justin0505 said:


> wub-wub-wub berserker on a pile of prep



That's in the other 87 videos.....

ot, the whole blade is thinned, not just behind the edge.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeh Dave's performance package does make the knife cut better,best thinning job I have seen on a blade.Most people would not notice those pins are off.unless you tell them.Some pins are very noticeble when off.

Rick I have been using a solid carbide bit esp. since use a 5/16 center pin.They are not cheap,but worth it,go right thru hardened steel.


----------

